# Bite on the body in front of dorsal fin



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

One of my RBP has a bite on the flesh infront of its dosal fin. He looks fine, swimming as usual, and I think he gonna survive, however, will the bite mark recover, or will it stay?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

moved to injury


----------



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

Surely , piranhas have a very strng regenarition power , it will fully recover , and woldn´t let any scar , maybe a black spot for a while but it will desappear with time!!


----------



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

Surely , piranhas have a very strong regeneration power , it will fully recover , and wouldn´t let any scar , maybe a black spot for a while but it will disappear with time!!!!

Dont worry!
!http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/repairpira.html

read this!!


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow.... regeneration ability, impressive!









Regeneration ability is sure essential for Ps.....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Just as stated, Ps do have fast and amazing healing powers. The help of aquarium salt or Melfix and raising temp should help speed the healing even faster.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would not raise the temp fpr healing bite wounds as it also raises the aggression levels in piranhas (the reason for the bite in the first place) also it is unnessesary.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> I would not raise the temp fpr healing bite wounds as it also raises the aggression levels in piranhas (the reason for the bite in the first place) also it is unnessesary.


 Ok, I wasn't being specific.. Raise temp ONLY if housed alone in a hopst tank.


----------

